# biglietto di suggerimento



## Psychodelica

Ciao a tutti,

Volevo chiedervi che parola si usa in italiano quando parliamo di un biglietto di suggerimento usato dagli studenti per copiare durante gli esami. Tutti i dizionari mi dicono che questa parola e' un biglietto di suggerimento, ma non ci credo, c'e' qualche parola piu' usata, piu' moderna nel linguaggio dei giovani?


----------



## Gerosolimitano

Ciao 

quando io andavo a scuola si diceva semplicemente _bigliettini. _
Hai studiato?
No, pero' ho preparato i bigliettini!


----------



## Psychodelica

Tante grazie! 

Nient'altro?)) Aspetto tutte le parole possibili)


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Psychodelica!

Se ho capito bene la domanda una possibile risposta è il _bigino.
_Oltre a ciò che sta scritto qui, posso affermare che, almeno in Lombardia, il bigino è un foglietto, un bigliettino o un volumetto che possa aiutare lo studente a rispondere agli eventuali quesiti posti dall'esame.


----------



## Psychodelica

Grazie, questa parola "Bigino" l'ho vista, ma non mi e' piaciuta tanto) Come ho capito e' un libretto particolare che riassume tutto quello che gli studenti hanno imparato durante l'anno. Mi serve la parola che significa un foglio piccolo-piccolo da dove si puo' copiare. Da noi, in Russia tutti gli studenti usano questi bigliettini, tutti sono i copioni! Si puo' dire cosi'? Queste parole "copione", "copiare" sono comprensibili?


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Psychodelica!
 Devi avermi frainteso. 
 I _bigini_, dalle mie parti, sono foglietti, bigliettini, "papiri" (nel senso di foglietti molto lunghi) che si nascondono nei posti più disparati per non essere colti, da chi è di controllo, mentre li si guarda.
 Di solito vi vengono scritte formule e regole o, in generale, cose che si dovrebbero sapere "a memoria".

 Effettivamente il dizionario non lo riporta; devo quindi dedurre che si tratti di un termine gergale o dialettale o anche giovanile visto che con l'avanzare dell'età si tende a rinunciare a certe bassezze nelle situazioni formali.


----------



## giginho

La parola che cerchi è senza dubbio "bigliettino" usata sempre al plurale, come diceva giustamente Ger prima di me. Bigino l'ho solo e sempre sentito da lombardi, dalle mie parti si è sempre parlato di bigliettini......che poi, di bigliettini ce ne sono 100.000 tipi, è ovvio!

Copione è perfettamente comprensibile e usata per indicare chi copia, ma di solito chi copia da un altro e ha un leggero significato negativo: chi copia dai suoi bigliettini, invece, è stimato dagli altri e difficilmente viene chiamato copione.

Complimenti per il tuo italiano!


----------



## Psychodelica

Grazie, adesso ho capito bene! Solo che per me e' molto piu' difficile memorizzare la parola _bigino _perché non mi capita di associarla a niente...


----------



## Psychodelica

Grazie mille! Ho capito la differenza tra le persone che copiano dalle diverse fonti!) ma come si chiama una persona che copia dai suoi bigliettini? In Russia la chiamiamo proprio un copione, per i prof non c'e' la differenza, quindi tutti vengono chiamati copioni.

Grazie anche per i complimenti) Mi fa molto piacere sentirlo!


----------



## dragonseven

giginho said:


> [...] chi copia dai suoi bigliettini, invece, è stimato dagli altri e difficilmente viene chiamato copione.
> 
> Complimenti per il tuo italiano!


Ciao Giginho!
Pur essendo d'accordo con quanto da te scritto, mi trovo in disaccordo su questa tua valutazione: "Chi copia dai propri bigliettini è stimato dagli altri.".
Magari per qualcuno è anche degno di stima chi lo fa, ma dalle mie parti se degli studenti copiano o si aiutano con degli artifizi, di qualunque genere si trattino, risultano essere dei furbi/furboni. Essi esaltano le proprie abilità per "non saltare l'ostacolo, ma aggirarlo e vincere lo stesso la gara", non nascondendo la propria reale incapacità o malavoglia di affrontare come si deve le questioni che nella vita poi si troveranno ad affrontare.

@Psychodelica: Come definirli dipende dai punti di vista. Come da te descritto anche in Italia per i professori non v'è differenza sostanziale tra chi sbircia il vicino di banco o colui che legge i bigliettini, sono sempre dei copioni.
Cambia invece se a giudicare sono i coetanei, i quali, a seconda del proprio carattere e della propria personalità, definiranno come meglio credono quel tipo di categoria: stimandola, come dice Giginho, o condannandola.
Alcuni li chiameranno avvallandoli "geni", "acuti", "gagliardi", "furbi" e via discorrendo, altrimenti rimbrottandoli "imbroglioni", "fannulloni", "scarsi", "furbi", ecc..
Il termine "furbi" l'ho inserito in entrambe le propensioni volitive, poiché in italiano detto termine non è ben chiaro se trattasi di un pregio o di un difetto (se non dal contesto esplicito o implicito di chi ne fa uso).


----------



## infinite sadness

Più che bigliettini, io li chiamerei "fogliettini".
Dalle mie parti il termine più usato è "organetto", perché il fogliettino veniva ripiegato a mo' di fisarmonica.
Anticamente i copioni usavano nascondere questi fogliettini o organetti in una apposita "cartucciera".

Ad ogni modo, tutti questi strumenti sono ormai sorpassati, essendo stati soppiantati da supporti tecnologici di vario genere.


----------



## stella_maris_74

infinite sadness said:


> Più che bigliettini, io li chiamerei "fogliettini".
> Dalle mie parti il termine più usato è "organetto", perché il fogliettino veniva ripiegato a mo' di fisarmonica.
> Anticamente i copioni usavano nascondere questi fogliettini o organetti in una apposita "cartucciera".



Anche dalle mie parti (in Puglia), solo che noi li chiamavamo appunto "fisarmoniche": lunghe strisce di carta tutte ripiegate (a fisarmonica, appunto) e nascoste in vari modi.
Anche da noi c'era la cartucciera 

Condivido l'osservazione sui dispositivi elettronici ma mi pare che ormai vengano "sequestrati" dai docenti o dalla commissione d'esame subito prima di iniziare l'esame 
o il compito, quindi è probabile che i bigini, fogliettini, bigliettini, organetti o fisarmoniche continuino a essere stipati addosso agli studenti più furbacchioni (o magari anche solo insicuri).


----------



## Psychodelica

Oh, quanto hai ragione... La dipendenza dalle tecnologie per gli studenti o per la gente in generale è come una malattia...

Mi piace chiamarli _fisarmoniche, _è un paragone abbastanza vivace, forte, facile da imparare a memoria la parola)

Sono d'accordo con te, tutto dipende dai punti di vista, non è una questione di lingua, un dubbio linguistico, è un modo di vivere...
Comunque in Russia c'è un personaggio famosissimo, un gatto troppo buono che dice sempre "Ragazzi, vogliamoci bene, non litighiamo")


----------



## stella_maris_74

Si è parlato di questo argomento anche nel forum Italian-English in questo thread:
Cheat sheet!

I suggerimenti dati sono stati praticamente gli stessi (compreso il mio! ).

Psychodelica: per maggiore chiarezza e per non allungare inutilmente il thread, è bene non postare più messaggi di seguito (ho unito io i tuoi tre precedenti) e specificare a chi si sta rispondendo quando si dice "sono d'accordo con te"


----------



## giginho

Ciao a Tutti!

Confermo il termine *cartuccera* per indicare doe si ripongono i bigliettini. Da me, oltre il modello a fisarmonica (che non era chiamato fisarmonica, ma il termine mi piace!) c'era il modello arrotolato alle due estremità tipo pergamena medioevale usata dall'araldo (per capirci) ed era detto "rotolino".

Buona giornata

G.


----------



## sarnico

dragonseven said:


> Ciao Psychodelica!
> I _bigini_, dalle mie parti, sono foglietti, bigliettini, *"papiri"* (nel senso di foglietti molto lunghi) che si nascondono nei posti più disparati per non essere colti ...


*Papiri* è una parola italiana?


----------



## giginho

sarnico said:


> *Papiri* è una parola italiana?



Certo che sì! Butta un occhio qui


----------



## sarnico

Grazie giginho


----------

